# Infidelity or not?



## LoopyLou (Feb 1, 2012)

I have got close to a guy i know.

Hard to explan what it is, when were close to each other he's very sexual, flirty, innuendos, i reciprocate and play his game too. He takes up way too much of my brain space, i think i may be obsessing a bit over him. I think more about him than he does about me. I facebook message him, he doesnt answer, i text him, he does usually answer. Im the chaser until i see him, then hes all over me.

I want to meet him alone at night some place, he hesitates but tells me he wants me all the time. We had a neck n kiss in a car recently, he told he wants me so much, but its sexual, its sexual for me too, i want him sexually, i lust after him. But i CANT have him. Because i'm married and he just got married. Yes he is a dog, so am I but we cant help how we are when we are near each other. Is this infidelity, we havent had sex, although we kissed and touched a bit. I hate this, all the waiting, mind games, and wondering where this will go. Some help please, not attack.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes. It's infidelity. It's a grave sin. Stop doing it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What do you expect to hear? Yes, you're in the middle of an affair. You have been even with just the flirting. Would you be hurt if you caught your husband doing that? Did you guide your messages from your husband? So now, what's your question?

C


----------



## asylumspadez (Jan 17, 2012)

So you are both married and yet you still decided to pursue him (and vice versa). You are cheating and you should be ashamed.


----------



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT (Oct 24, 2011)

A post like this makes me so angry. The reason is that it's either somebody fooling around on a board where people are looking for help or it's somebody really that stupid. Assuming you really are that stupid yes it's infidelity. Cheating is not just having sex. If a married women is making out with another man that's cheating and I'm pretty sure you know that. Next time come back with a question worth everyone's time.


----------



## LoopyLou (Feb 1, 2012)

Cripes

pack of wolves MUCH?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

LoopyLou said:


> Cripes
> 
> pack of wolves MUCH?


Just as an FYI... I cheated on my wife, so I'm one of the last people to throw stones. I'm just calling it like I see it.

C


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

MAKINGSENSEOFIT said:


> A post like this makes me so angry. The reason is that it's either somebody fooling around on a board where people are looking for help or it's somebody really that stupid. Assuming you really are that stupid yes it's infidelity. Cheating is not just having sex. If a married women is making out with another man that's cheating and I'm pretty sure you know that. Next time come back with a question worth everyone's time.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

What do you want us to say - yes, keep doing it, it's fine, don't worry, you're not cheating???? 

You ARE cheating. Unless everything you've done you would have done had your husband been present and watching, you are cheating. How is that so hard to understand?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Anything that you do that you can't let your husband know about is infidelity.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

You asked for help and no attacks. OK

End it now. No contact. I mean absolutely no contact. NONE. 

Tell your husband immediately. Tell him everything. Dates, times, places, what you did, what you said, what he said. All phone logs, emails, etc. Do not leave out anything. 

Do not sugarcoat. Do not tell your husband that the OM did or does not mean anything to you, because he does. Explain your current feelings for the OM.

After your husband has his heart ripped out. Get him on this site and there will be folks who will help him through it.

Stop lying. You said you can't have the OM because you and he are married. You can have him. You do have him. You had him. You were alone together in a car. Stop lying again - you said it is hard to explain then you explain it. Stop lying number three - wondering where this will go???? Really, you are wondering where this will go???? Just after you told us. Stop lying number 4-we can't help how we are when we are near each other - really - you can't??? What if you went to a funeral and he just happened to walk in and he is near you-what then-you jump on each other at a funeral because he is near you? Come on.



Stop it now. Love your husband. Make him happy and the king of your life. 

You can do it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You are having an affair.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Another cheater here - really you have to ask if that's cheating? If you read your own post what would you say? You know it's an affair or you wouldn't be here. 

Quit. You have no idea the prices you'll pay. Every cheater here (there's at least three of them so far in your thread including me) will tell you the scars they carry will be a part of them the rest of their lives. 

It's just not worth it - I don't care how much he blows your skirt up.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I know, right! Whatta a bunch of wolves on here. All these crazy people who have had their spouses cheat on them, who the hell do they think they are answering a question, in honesty, that you came on here and asked about.

If you want justification for your affair, look elsewhere. You ain't gonna find it here. We will tell ya like it is, and we will call them as we see them.
Listen, as one of those crazy people who had their spouse cheat on them, nobody has attacked you. You asked a question, you got your answer. I don't know if you expected anyone to tell you what you were doing was okay or what you expected to here but just because you don't like what you are hearing, does not mean anyone is attacking you.

And yes, you very much cheated.


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes yes yes.....it's infidelity....how would you feel if your husband cheated on you.....wow how totally selfish and self centered the both of you are....how can you really even post in here? That in itself is selfish...you sound like you want to have an affair/fidelity/adultery.....do you want to be know as an infidel and an adulteress....well if so go ahead and screw 2 other peoples lives up with your selfish behavior....and then don't come back here...there are women and men on this forum that have dealt with women and men like you and this guy who have been devastated and hurt by your type....if your that hot for this guy get a divorce tell him to get a divorce then go f**k each others brains out....but if not divorce do not ruin 2 innocent peoples lives because your a nymphomaniac......how dare you......


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Let me put it in a nutshell. If you don't feel guilty about what you have already done, and judging by the way you post, you will cheat. So allow me to greet you with a hearty "You're a cheating skank" welcome.


----------



## sweet n sour (Feb 1, 2012)

This is my first post on this site. I came here to ask for some advice about my marriage and came across your thread. What I read broke my heart. Why? Because my husband had been doing what you are doing with a co worker. It started off friendly, then flirts, then sexual talk about what they would do to each other, then came the nude photos and videos. I have been married 5 1/2 years. The girl my husband was doing this with actually got married while this was going on. 

You need to stop what you're doing. You have already gone too far and disrespected both your marriages. You don't have a right to hurt others for your selfish pleasures. 

I guess I don't understand why you are doing this. Haven't you thought of the spouses at all? What gives you the right to hurt others? You could divorce and go play all you want with other singles.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

If you heard about someone you know doing this what names would you be calling her?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Guys this has got to be a troll, no one could really not understand this is cheating. Honestly come on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Guys this has got to be a troll, no one could really not understand this is cheating. Honestly come on!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Had that same thought myself - replied anyway *sigh*


----------



## inmygut (Apr 2, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Guys this has got to be a troll, no one could really not understand this is cheating. Honestly come on!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Shaggy for the win. They are either a troll or they are in a damaging level of denial
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

